# Ivf and hydrosalphinx



## Safetyinhome (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Guys.

I have a couple of questions that i really need help with i will outline below thank you in advance

I have just returned from a trip to the Philippinnes where my wife and i underwent IVf with ( EGG DONATION )as my wife (31) has tried several times in Ireland with her own eggs no luck and were told by clinic best option would be egg donation

the reason we chose the Philippines is because my wife is Filipino and it would be a better match ,it worked out pretty good they retrieved 32 eggs 12 of which fertilzed 3 did not survive but 9 did,they transfered 2 good 3 day old Embryos,and have frozen 7

the doctor told us that while she was doing the transfer she noticed abbrasions on one of her(HYDROSALPHINX ) and she said that in her opinion this could flush away the embryos before they got a chance to implant,

we got the blood test reult yesterday and sadly it was negative

i am back in ireloand now and my wife is still over in the Philippines she stays for 6 more weeks

What i would like to know is it possible to have the emryos shipped to reland and could a clinic here do the transfer .

we would then concider having the surgery on the Hydrosalphinx done

any help or opinions would be wonderful.

Thank you

S


----------



## Buggalugs (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi,
I think you need to post on a general board or irish board with regard to clinic and transporting as this is for ARGC in London.
Sorry to hear about what you have gone through and hope you get things sorted out


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya


I am going to move your post to the Ireland board so you can get some answers


----------

